# Meta AM V4 in München Probefahren Grösse L



## umtreiber (19. November 2015)

Hallo,
wo kann man ein Meta AM V4 in München Probefahren?
Grösse L


----------



## DocThrasher (19. November 2015)

Nur noch Direktvertrieb ... 

Schau mal im Bikemarkt, ob jmd. aus MUC eines verkauft oder ähnlich. Have Fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSchoeni (20. November 2015)

Ich hab am Samerberg schon einige v4 Metas gesehen, Vllt meldet sich auch einer davon.
Würde mal in dem Bereich fragen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/muenchen-und-oberbayern.20/


----------

